# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Durian Samen ziehen

## Enrico

Gestern haben wir frische Durian gekauft und die Neugier lässt es uns mal wieder versuchen, mal sehen was es wird.

Tag1


Tag2


 ::

----------


## Enrico

Der erste Kern kommt

----------


## TeigerWutz

Anschauungsunterricht 




LG TW!

----------


## Enrico

Oh, ich hab gedacht da kommt das erste Blatt. Na dann hat der Kern ja noch zu tun.

----------


## TeigerWutz

:

...und ENRICO?

Was ist denn nun daraus geworden?
Stehen schon Durianbäumchen am Ufer der Ilm   

LG TW

----------


## Enrico

Leider nein, die Wurzel wie auf deinem Bild kam, aber dann passierte nichts mehr. Werde es aber wieder versuchen.

----------


## Siamfan

Da fällt mir der "Osi-Witz" (Ostfriese) ein,  als der Baumschulbesitzer seinen neuen Mitarbeitern aus Ostfriesland zurief,  " Das Grüne nach oben! "

Irgendwie habe ich da was dunkel in Erinnerung,  daß man die auf Stäben (uasi in der Luft) vorkeimen läßt!?

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe das noch dazu gefunden:



> Hallo chanee, 
> [-X 
> ich würde dir dringends davon abraten, einen Durianbaum im Zimmer wenn überhaupt auch im Garten zu halten. Grund ist: Nach der Ernte entwickelt der Baum einen Geruch den du normalerweise nicht lange aushaltest. Das riecht ungefähr so wie verfaulte Eier oder Terpentin
> https://green-24.de/forum/durianbaum...en-t43880.html


Die Meisten sagen aber, das sind nur die Fruechte, meine Frau sagt das auch.

Ich haette die Haelfte der Kerne in einen "Wurzelzieher", fuer einen halben Tag eingelegt.

----------


## Siamfan

Sorry,  habe am PC wieder mal heftige Probleme!
Hier nochmal den Wurzelzieher (Vitamin B1)

----------


## wein4tler

Wurzelzieher wäre etwas für den Zahnarzt, oder?

----------


## Siamfan

> Wurzelzieher wäre etwas für den Zahnarzt, oder?


 :: 
Denke,  die AOK zahlt kein Vitamin B1!?

----------

